# Good site for food analysis



## Arnold (Dec 7, 2000)

http://www.cyberdiet.com/ni/htdocs/index.html


----------



## Large And In Charge (Dec 7, 2000)

Awsome site Prince!


----------



## MightyKing (Dec 16, 2000)

Another is http://dawp.anet.com


----------



## Quantum Might (Dec 28, 2000)

Click on FOOD NUTRITION ANALYZER: http://www.defdesigns.com/HEALTH.HTML 

------------------
*IBCOF - International Bodybuilder's Co-Operative Forum*


----------

